# Verona Pooth ist Schwanger!



## tommie3 (1 Dez. 2010)

RTL 2 meldet im Videotext das Verona verkündet hat sie sei guter Hoffnung und bereits im vierten Monat.
Ebenso hat sie in den letzten drei Jahren eine Fehlgeburt erlitten.


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2010)

*Verona Pooth im Glück: Sie ist erneut schwanger! Update*

*Es ist ein absolutes Wunschkind"
Verona Pooth im Glück: Sie ist erneut schwanger!
​*
Sie ist bereits 42, was man ihr keineswegs ansieht, sie hat einen Sohn (San Diego, 7), ist ein erfolgreiches Werbegesicht und eine wahre Fernseh-Ikone. Nun soll die Karriere aber erst einmal warten, denn sie ist wieder schwanger - und das bereits im vierten Monat. Die Rede ist von Verona Pooth!

Lange haben ihr Mann Franjo (41) und sie probiert noch einmal Nachwuchs zu bekommen, aber vergebens. Nun hat es aber doch noch geklappt und die Freude ist umso größer, vor allem weil Verona eine Fehlgeburt hinter sich hat, wie sie nun gegenüber Bunte verrät. Genau deshalb schwingt auch immer ein wenig Angst mit, ob dieses Mal alles gut geht.

Ob das Kleine nun ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird, ist der werdenden Mutter dann auch total egal und sie will es auch gar nicht vor der Geburt wissen. „Bei Diego wollte ich es unbedingt vorher wissen, diesmal möchte ich mich überraschen lassen. Franjo sagt, dass ich das sowieso nicht durchhalte – mal sehen, wer Recht behält.“

Während sich Verona nun also Voll und Ganz ihrer Schwangerschaft hingibt und nur noch einige wenige Werbedeals durchzieht, startet ihr Mann beruflich wieder durch: „Momentan entwickelt er mit seinen Partnern ein internationales Handels- und Vermarktungskonzept“, erzählt sie.

*Wir wünschen der kleinen Familie alles Gute für die Zukunft!
Gruss vom Gollum *


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Verona Pooth im Glück: Sie ist erneut schwanger! Update*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch Verona und hoffen wir das es eine problemlose Schwangerschaft wird,gruss Brian


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2010)

Können sie ja vermarkten dann ist der Papa wieder flüssig . Heuchlerei


----------



## tommie3 (1 Dez. 2010)

Das werden sie vermarkten!


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Dez. 2010)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Das werden sie vermarkten!



*kann schon sein ,Baby Mode von KiK *


----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2010)

na klar , bisschen Kindergeld aufstocken


----------



## Mücke 67 (2 Dez. 2010)

rolli schrieb:


> Können sie ja vermarkten dann ist der Papa wieder flüssig . Heuchlerei



Würde fasst jeder machen beim richtigen Angebot ! Soweit zur Heuchlerei!!!


----------



## JayP (3 Dez. 2010)

Traue Frau Feldbusch und Ihrem Göttergatten zu, auch wenn das hart klingt, dass die Geschichte mit der Fehlgeburt, frei erfunden ist, um noch mehr Euros dadurch einzustreichen.

Ach ja die arme Verona musste ja so viel durchmachen. Kotzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2010)

Sie scheint ihm hörig zu sein


----------

